# Scissors - Curved Blade



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

my favorite scissors ever ever are Geibs 7" curves. 
Mine are easily 20 years old and I need to replace them but the newer ones don't have the same weight in my hand. 
Geib Buttercut
I think buying by the piece is smarter. 
Thinners I love are made by Chona-https://www.chonashears.net/


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> my favorite scissors ever ever are Geibs 7" curves.
> Mine are easily 20 years old and I need to replace them but the newer ones don't have the same weight in my hand.
> Geib Buttercut
> I think buying by the piece is smarter.
> Thinners I love are made by Chona-https://www.chonashears.net/


Fantastic! Thank you so much for the recommendations. The video makes me thing I can do this on my own 

Jules


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I use a nice thinning shear and a slicker brush to trim the top and edges of the feet and a blunt tip 5 inch scissor for around the paw pads. I found a video showing this method if you want to see it.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I use a nice thinning shear and a slicker brush to trim the top and edges of the feet and a blunt tip 5 inch scissor for around the paw pads. I found a video showing this method if you want to see it.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS0nK-0dhbY


Thank you very much for this video. This method looks like it would be very forgiving for a beginner like me 

Jules


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/ConairPRO-Do...ears&qid=1557090050&s=gateway&sr=8-3-fkmrnull

^^^ These are my favorite shears. I use these for EVERYTHING with the feet, front leg feathers, and tail. 

Because they are so cheap, I don't mind reaching for them before everything else - especially when I'm grooming a dirty dog. 

Would I use them on the ears or hocks? NOOOOO!!!! 

But this follows that I do not have 1 pair of shears that does everything. Even though, yes, I have a favorite pair of shears which can do most basics. 

What this means is - YES, you DO need to get more than 1 pair of shears for grooming your dogs. But probably not a great idea getting a set. 

https://www.amazon.com/Ed-Geib-Pcs-...090329&s=gateway&sprefix=geib+,aps,165&sr=8-5

^^^ This is a pretty good set, except I would never use the curved shears. For the purpose of shaping around a dog's foot - these 8.5 shears would be way too big. Something like 6-7" would be better. But if you get this set, means you would be stuck with a pair that you'd never use. 

I have Kenchi 5 Star curved shears for feet. <= Mind, I am NOT using this to trim heavy bulk around or under the feet. That is why I have the Conairs + pull my clippers out. The Kenchi's are more for shaping and light use. Because I don't want them going dull. 

Same thing with thinning shears - there is a use for them on or around feet as a finishing product and a shaper, but you do not want to use on heavy bulk around the foot. That will KILL your thinning shears. 

I have a small pair of 5 star thinning shears - and I use these on both feet and ears. Not heavy duty stuff. Just finishing.

Ears - I have a 8.5" straight shear (I think the one I reach for all the time is Dubl Duck Mercedes). I need a sharp edge + length of blade to do a good clean cut along the edge of the ears. 

Before I bring the thinning shears out - I use a stripper on the ears and under them. Again, the stripper is about $30-40. And the thinning shears cost about $100 to replace. So heavy work - I use the cheaper tool. Thinning shears come out when I'm finishing up. 

Pictures, you can kinda see sort of what you are aiming for. 

Biggest advice is until all of this is old hat to you and you are not really thinking so much about "how" to do something and just doing it.... don't try to do everything all at once. And check around to see if anyone in your area who does all this the right way would show you hands-on how to groom your dog.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Megora said:


> https://www.amazon.com/ConairPRO-Do...ears&qid=1557090050&s=gateway&sr=8-3-fkmrnull
> 
> ^^^ These are my favorite shears. I use these for EVERYTHING with the feet, front leg feathers, and tail.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pictures Kate and thanks for sharing. Really good point about using the less costly for the bulk of the work. I appreciate your recommendations.

Jules


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

JulesAK said:


> Thank you very much for this video. This method looks like it would be very forgiving for a beginner like me
> 
> Jules


I've been doing my own dogs feet and ears for maybe a decade now. Every time I try a different method I fine I don't like it much and always go back to this. It is very forgiving and hard to mess up. Plus I like the cat paw look. Using scissors when I do feet three to make the paw look like it has long toes lol yikes!

There is another video for ears I liked and uses thinking shears as well. Makes for a nice blended, neat ear but it requires more tools. I've learned to do ears with just a thinning shear similar to the link below.

Morningsage Goldens Grooming


Sorry, forgot to link the video. This one takes a bit longer too.


----------

